

Show HN: What can you do in 8 hours? FSTR.net - AlexC04
http://fstr.net
So a couple of days ago I bought FSTR.net.  I saw that the name was 'free' and grabbed it up before I knew what I was going to do with it.<p>Last night, in a short burst of creativity, I put together this <i>ahem</i> games aggregator.  (despite only having scripts to read from one place at the moment, I've got three more sites that allow embedding their games to work on).<p>I must admit the list of things to do is a mile long.  I spent more time writing pixel level placement for adsense then anything else.   (using the official "adsense heatmap" http://myblog-log.blogspot.com/2007/05/maximize-your-google-adsense.html)<p>I really respect the HN community and am often inspired by the things I see people do.  I'd love to hear what you think and maybe get some suggestions for where to go next.<p>As a first time project poster, I'm a little worried about maybe committing some faux pas - but - what the hell :)  If there is any, I'll take the yelling too.<p>So far on my TODO list:
- figure out the CSS3 selector that will allow me to make the DIV containing the game tiles expand when I hover over the IMG inside it.
- add about 5px space between the "scyscraper" on the game page and the actual game.  if the scraper floats over the edge of the content-wrapper, that's acceptable ... but "pushing the footer" is not.
- round the IMG tiles in firefox
- add a glassy-gloss overlay to the tiles in CSS
- grab more feed content
- the games are a random list on each refresh, I need a way to make sure that good games easily accessible &#38; for people to find the games they like in a non-random order (so they can return to their favorites)
- add a title to the page with the games
- add credit &#38; backlinks to the places I'm feeding from (addictinggames.com so far)
- like button per game &#38; for the overall site.
- "popular games" row
- game category tags
- game ranking / game hit couter
- some gradients in the background, drop-shadow round the content div
- clean the horrendously messy code in the background.  (move all google link units out of the main code and into "include" files)<p>Maybe I should get a more "gamey" domain.  FSTR (faster) is nice cause it's short and "actiony" but maybe there's a better use for it... like a computer networking company, or a car engine, or sports or...<p>I'm a bit scattered in the head at the moment... I started at about 6pm and worked through till 3am.  Am now back at the office on next to no sleep and wishing I could work through my list :)<p>I'd love to hear some HN style feedback, as it'll help focus my thoughts into making something a little more viable.<p>Please don't throw rocks!<p>:D<p>- Alex.
======
AlexC04
Really sorry about this. I wrote a very long description of what I was trying
to do for the site (built between 7pm and 3am last night).

Unfortunately, it seems that whole descriptive comment doesn't exist or didn't
get saved.

This particular "straight link" doesn't add any value.

So. Here's the story (again).

I bought the name fstr.net without knowing what to do with it. If read aloud,
phonetically, it "says" FASTER and it's a short name. I highly doubt a games
aggregator is the best choice for what to do with it, but I couldn't think of
anything else, or didn't have access to any of the real stuff that'd be
appropriate. (networking? automotive? athletic-supplements? news?)

Anyways - it's not really much of an Aggregator at that, basically takes a
read of the "embeddable games list" from addictinggames.com (not real time)
and displays a random set of choices for you.

Next steps include finding and writing scripts to aggregate other's games as
well.

I've got a lot of respect for the HN community and am so often inspired by the
things other people bring to "show and tell" that I really wanted to share and
collect feedback from others.

What would you do with it?

